# Pictures from iHobby Expo 2010 (only Moebius models)



## misobrosko (Sep 1, 2010)

Our friends who visited iHobby expo in Chicago this year took some nice pictures and posted a blog about Moebius models. Check out the blog here. 
Here are some pictures I liked very much. More pictures you can find there, I thought you might be interested.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice stuff!!


----------

